# 2WW - 3 days late with weird test results



## idreamofbaby (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi,

I am going out of my mind!  We went back for our 6th treatment cycle last month, and having taken clomid and had an LH surge on cycle day 17, AF was due on Monday (30/.  It is now Thursday and there is no sign of AF.  I have had some weird cramping but not like usual and I am extremely tired.

I have done 3 pregnancy tests (gone mad) and each of them has a faint positive line, but not until after 4 1/2 - 5 minutes of waiting, when we are only meant to wait 3 minutes.  I am so confused.  The packet says, do not interpet the results after 10 minutes, but it tells you to read the results at 3 minutes.

I was hoping you might be able to put me out of my misery.

I don't know what to think, I am so confused.  We have just moved house so I thought maybe I was tierd and stressed out, but I haven't felt any more stressed out than usual, and was quite hopeful because of going back on treatment.

I don't know what to do anymore.

Thanks

Debs x


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello - you poor thing!  If I were you I would go to the hospital if you can tomorrow and have a blood test which is supposed to be more accurate and will put you out of your misery.

Good luck!

Rachael


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Debs,

I really cant help with your question but i just want you to know i hope your positive line really does mean you are pg.

Wishing you lots of luck, keep us posted,

L xx


----------



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

I just wanted to let you know that I hope that it is a +ve for you.  I know from personal experience that clomid can lengthen your cycle and when I was on it my symptoms varied from cycle to cycle.

Best of luck for a +ve.  

Lucy


----------

